# iCloud on an iPad !



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello,

Just bought an new iPad Air 32GB, and like to put photographs in my iCloud so that I can see them on my iPad. What I did so far is loaded the pictures in my iCloud drive on my iMac, but what do I have to do to see the on my iPad, I see no iCloud icon, app or iCloud drive on my iPad, so what to do to see them ????????????
Hopefully is there an intelligent person out there who can solve this "easy" question, that is what Apple always says, it is easy, no need for a manual, boy must I be stupid !!!

JohnMGD.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you enabled icloud on the ipad and logged in using your appleID


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes I did, I can open icloud.com on my iMac but not on my iPad !!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you goto settings - what do you see under icloud ?
and also under photos ?


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

iCloud drive is set on, photos is set on, under iCloud drive 6 apps are set on, under Photos Photostream and sharing iCloud is set on !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you take a photo on the ipad - does it appear in the icloud folder on the mac?
with the ipad plugged into the mains and connected to wifi


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

????? you mean on icloud.com ??? Which iCloud folder on the iMac ???


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Can I make screenshots on my iPad??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see here
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/how-to-access-your-icloud-photo-stream-from-your-mac/


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, I did open iPhoto on my iMac and see the pictures taken with my iPad ! Photo stream is set on !!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I did open iPhoto on my iMac and see the pictures taken with my iPad


so the photostream is working using icloud then

so i'm not sure what you want to so with the ipad now ?
its working with icloud ?


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't think so, I cannot see my photos on iMac on my iPad !!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you need to transfer them to the ipad , using itunes or via the icloud - by putting the pictures into the icloud directory

http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/ipad/transfer-photos-to-ipad-3504873/


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

And that is exactely what is not working ICLOUD !!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so icloud is working on the ipad and is alos being seen OK by the imac otherwise your ipad pictures would NOT be transferring across to the imac correctly
or more accurate - photo stream
what Mac OSX are you running ?


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

I see my iPad pictures on my iMac, but not the other way around that is correct. iMac OSX 10.10.1 Yosemite.
When I drop pictures on my iMac in the iCloud drive, they are not visible on my iPad. Tomorrow I will visit an Apple store. The iPad air is just a few days old !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have not used the icloud drive 
But its not the icloud drive that is linked back to the ipad
Thats as i understand icloud drive - its Like onedrive, dropbox etc 
you need to drop into the photostream folder


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Ok, thank you I tried My Photo Stream and it worked although the Beta version of PHOTOS on my iMac freezes from time to time, and is very, very slow loading pictures, Hope Apple will work things out in the future !


----------

